# 4410 transmission calibration



## Chris14 (Aug 14, 2021)

Made the mistake of putting a fuse in the f12 location and now trying to do the calibration for everything. Cant get through all the steps up to the part where you have to push the pedal and the rear tires turn then stop it won’t do that it just really slowly turns and never stops


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Chris,

I would try a system reboot... disconnect the battery cables for 30 minutes, reconnect and try again.


----------



## 4210🤦🏻🤦🏻 (10 mo ago)

Chris14 said:


> Made the mistake of putting a fuse in the f12 location and now trying to do the calibration for everything. Cant get through all the steps up to the part where you have to push the pedal and the rear tires turn then stop it won’t do that it just really slowly turns and never stops


----------



## 4210🤦🏻🤦🏻 (10 mo ago)

Chris14 said:


> Made the mistake of putting a fuse in the f12 location and now trying to do the calibration for everything. Cant get through all the steps up to the part where you have to push the pedal and the rear tires turn then stop it won’t do that it just really slowly turns and never stops


Hi 
Did you have any luck on completing your calibration. I’m stuck at the same spot as you.
On my 4210. 
thanks


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Gotta love solid state controls.... Not.


----------



## 4210🤦🏻🤦🏻 (10 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Gotta love solid state controls.... Not.


Lol. When they work… 

any one else have any experience in this. 
I have been through this machine very thoroughly. 
forward reverse potentiometers set
TPS set 
Tested the coils ohms and jumped power to them it drives. 
wiring from all sensors to module tested. 
test for port pressure within spec
Remove relief valve clean and inspect ok 
Changed filters and removed sump inlet screen inspect. all good. 
Many attempts to calibrate the module passes the F R pots, passes tps 
Get to the threshold step on the forward coil 
No movement of the wheel. 
back probe wire while calibrating found it gives some voltage for about 4-5 seconds then stops. 
tried another module
New MFWD sensor 
New crank sensor 
Possibly a coil even though they pass ohm test ?
🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

